# Share one healthy secret!



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll start:

*Drink green tea.

Especially high quality matcha tea, for a good general health boost. I could cite the literature and tell you it has lots of antioxidants etc. but it is suffice to say that every time I drink it I feel my body glow.
*
Your turn.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Lemon juice mixed with hot water and honey.

Drink everyday before exercising can help with weight loss.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Stay away from energy drinks - they are just sugar water - instead, drink a glass of milk after exercising for fast recovery.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

Drink lots of water. Water helps you maintain an adequate blood volume so that nutrients can move through your blood and into your joints.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Eat red meat. It may not be the healthiest food, but the sense of well being it gives you will make up for it.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> Eat red meat. It may not be the healthiest food, but the sense of well being it gives you will make up for it.


there are many people who don't really feel like that when they eat red meat


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> there are many people who don't really feel like that when they eat red meat


durp


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> there are many people who don't really feel like that when they eat red meat


And there a lot of people who don't enjoy green tea either. 

Is it my task to always take absolutely everybody into consideration when i post? I think it's quite enough considering only people who are like me, i don't know how shit works for others.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

DiamondDays said:


> Eat red meat. It may not be the healthiest food, but the sense of well being it gives you will make up for it.


I had a theory that I rambled to a nutrition science major, that what types of foods a person needs might depend on their ancestry, and I mean ancient ancestry. Like, a lot of asians are lactose intolerant because they didn't have the kind of cattle farming some regions had. Some regions only had seafood as a source of "meat" while others had more access to hunting game. He told me thats actually a legit theory at least, in nutrition science.

Anyway, I have experimented with my diet a lot to see what makes me feel best. And while I don't need loads of beef, once a week is probably optimal.. or at least a few times a month, or I will absolutely feel like I'm going to fall on my ass. I'll start to feel a little worn down and less sturdy, then eat a good fatty cut of beef and perk back up. I also wonder if my need for protein has anything to do with being a mesomorph though.

And so I don't derail -- I guess thats my healthy suggestion, just play around with your diet to see what makes you feel best; the same thing doesn't work for everyone. I have actually known of some people to feel healthier without meat, others who can't withstand a diet without meat.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> And there a lot of people who don't enjoy green tea either.
> 
> Is it my task to always take absolutely everybody into consideration when i post? I think it's quite enough considering only people who are like me, i don't know how shit works for others.


I know, it's just the way you phrased it kinda made me feel I needed to comment.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I take b12 for an energy boost and mental clarity in the afternoon if I'm tired one day (I take it regularly in the morning, along with a BComplex vitamin). I also take Omega 3-6-9 every day.

I drink Black Tea.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Eat apples after each meal, they help cleaning your teeth.


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Keeping your blood sugar low (by only eating things that came from the earth or had a mother) will keep your insulin levels healthy (which regulates leptin production, and prevents you from building up a leptin resistance). That helps your brain release more human growth hormone from your pituitary (which happens during about 5 intervals in the day, the largest release being during stage 4 sleep). Eating fewer carbs after lunchtime helps your brain produce grelin before before bedtime, which helps the healthy release of HGH from your brain.

There are many ways you can ruin your natural HGH production. Inhibiting yourself from this can result in mood swings, skin problems, unnecessary feelings of stress and weight gain.

Protect your HGH! Do you best to take care of it instead of taking supplements!

The pectin in apples tells your brain to release leptin. This will reduce your urge to drink coffee and tell your body you're full! Whammy!

Raw almonds are better. raw foods in general are better for you. except meat. cook your meat.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

stretch first thing as you wake up. flex out everything, feels good


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Go outside.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Psssttt. Carbs aren't the enemy. Neither are calories.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Eating one avocado a day gets rid of age spots.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm pretty much anti "eat this, don't eat that", from my own experience. At my best, I was on an alcohol and red bull "diet". I was barely hungry, went out drinking all the time, and when i ate it was very little, yet I was feeling great. So I don't believe in all that crap. 

I noticed what works for me (and most likely for others because it's pretty common sense)... it's to stop eating when I'm full. I get full with just a few bites of something, but the food tastes so good that I keep eating. That's how I gain weight. When I lose weight is when I eat very little, but I don't starve myself... I just stop when I'm full. It's hard because I hate wasting food, and if it's something I order it doesn't taste so good when I reheat it. So I just end up eating too much. Not only the weight gain but I feel tired and lose energy quite fast when I overeat. 

I guess that's my secret. Stop eating when you're full. But you can eat and drink anything you want. I did. I felt great. And I smoke and drink almost every night. I know "healthy" people who are more tired then I am, keep telling me to change my diet but... I don't see any reason to.


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Promethea said:


> I had a theory that I rambled to a nutrition science major, that what types of foods a person needs might depend on their ancestry, and I mean ancient ancestry. Like, a lot of asians are lactose intolerant because they didn't have the kind of cattle farming some regions had. Some regions only had seafood as a source of "meat" while others had more access to hunting game. He told me thats actually a legit theory at least, in nutrition science.
> 
> Anyway, I have experimented with my diet a lot to see what makes me feel best. And while I don't need loads of beef, once a week is probably optimal.. or at least a few times a month, or I will absolutely feel like I'm going to fall on my ass. I'll start to feel a little worn down and less sturdy, then eat a good fatty cut of beef and perk back up. I also wonder if my need for protein has anything to do with being a mesomorph though.
> 
> And so I don't derail -- I guess thats my healthy suggestion, just play around with your diet to see what makes you feel best; the same thing doesn't work for everyone. I have actually known of some people to feel healthier without meat, others who can't withstand a diet without meat.


You're describing an aspect of the genotype diet.



Cher_to_the_Z said:


> Psssttt. Carbs aren't the enemy. Neither are calories.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72448


You're right, there's complex carbs(better and it means they're unprocessed) and simple carbs. Like you said it doesn't only matter how much calories you have, the calories you use up matters too.


Check your nutritional facts by order(total calories, total calories in fat[try to keep less than 30% of total calories per day, hard for American diet], sugar, and order of ingredients posted)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Frisson Messenger said:


> You're describing an aspect of the genotype diet.


Thanks! I had no idea how to actually research this by some term for it! XD!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

That's interesting. I'm not sure what genotype I am but maybe a combination of Teacher and Explorer.

My one bit of health advice is keep moving. Get out of your chair. Go outside. Walk everywhere possible if you can walk at all.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Exercise, be active, move your body, doesn't matter if it's at a gym or the park or even doing yard work or gardening, do something, anything.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Fat isn't the enemy. Sugar is.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

The scale doesn't tell you much about your body, and neither does BMI.

If you have a normal to high amount of skeletal muscle mass, your BMI will be on the high end - and you may even be in the overweight to obese category - even if you are fit with a healthy body fat %. BMI is an outdated assessment tool - it is based on a height-to-weight ratio and doesn't consider body fat percentage, hydration, muscle mass, and lean dry mass. 

Knowing your body composition is far more useful and relevant (body fat %, especially).


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone tried Acai berries?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

When it comes to diet and exercise stop trying to find the quick fix and just get out and start doing something even if it is very small (IE: I'm not going to eat fries today, I'm going to walk for 5 minutes after work). Small sustained changes lead to big results over time.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

bluekitdon said:


> When it comes to diet and exercise stop trying to find the quick fix and just get out and start doing something even if it is very small (IE: I'm not going to eat fries today, I'm going to walk for 5 minutes after work). Small sustained changes lead to big results over time.


You try to tell this to people and motivate/force them to do small things. But they just don't give a shit. (Must break up!)


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Cinnamon and Honey seems to be used to help lose weight  And it is really good for your body  (many beneficial effect)


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

This long term study of over 120,000 people over 20 years has been helpful for me in identifying specific small things to change leading to big results over the long term.


> Things not to eat:
> On the basis of increased daily servings of individual dietary components, 4-year weight change was most strongly associated with the intake of potato chips (1.69 lb), potatoes (1.28 lb), sugar-sweetened beverages (1.00 lb), unprocessed red meats (0.95 lb), and processed meats (0.93 lb)
> 
> Things to eat:
> ...


MMS: Error


----------



## _sunkissed_ (Apr 28, 2013)

Go for natural, everything can be made healthier if you make cook it yourself. Eat what you want to and ENOUGH, but eat with mindfulness. Oh and olive oil is my best friend daily. :laughing: Healthy fat and proteins is a winner - nuts.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

get a good nights sleep

Below is two of many articles addressing the subject

Why sleep is important and what happens when you don't get enough

Importance of Sleep : Six Reasons Not to Scrimp on Sleep - Harvard Health Publications


----------

